# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 April 2005)

I know most of you will be glad to see the end of this month's competition.  :swear: 

But now it's time to starting thinking about which stocks are going to rebound in May. Someone has to win next month!   

Let's recap the rules of the competition:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on April 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Fleeta (24 April 2005)

Give me the newly listed PPY, I've got a good feeling about this one. I'm none from 4 attempts so far at get a positive stock


----------



## son of baglimit (24 April 2005)

ah my boy fleeta - you had ya chance and blew it - im back on NMS for next month.


----------



## kpgduras (25 April 2005)

My pick (better than April's I hope) - is HJB.  The only reason for my selection is that a TA system I am working on picked it on 20/4 to enter on 21/4.  The average length the system holds is 38 trading days so hopefully I will be OK for May  
It could get to 70cents before it hits resistance - we will have to wait and see.

kp


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (25 April 2005)

I'll try POH as my 'speccie' at around 0.31c now..


----------



## silverfox (26 April 2005)

Joe Blow,
I would like to enter..Im tipping Nuenco Oil -- NEO
Thanks


----------



## RichKid (26 April 2005)

> Joe Blow,
> I would like to enter..Im tipping Nuenco Oil -- NEO
> Thanks




Silverfox,
Please read the conditions of entry (rules) at the start of this thread. If someone who is eligible to enter picks your stock before you qualify they get it. Thanks and good luck- you are almost there!

PS Everyone else who has entered so far is eligible.


----------



## ghotib (26 April 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> Give me the newly listed PPY, I've got a good feeling about this one. I'm none from 4 attempts so far at get a positive stock



Hey, No Fair!!  PPY is my IPO that I asked about here and then didn't buy into, but that doesn't mean someone else can have it in a competition.  

Good luck with it anyway Fleeta. I like the company too, though I'm not so sure it's headed for a one-month share price leap. 

Ghoti


----------



## Mofra (27 April 2005)

I'll take PNA thank you, due for first gold pour in May, hopefully that will lift price (provided there is no delay)


----------



## el_ninj0 (27 April 2005)

I'll take RTM please. Hopefully they'll make some kind of turn around in the next few weeks. Their CEO didn't do anything anyway, so i imagine a rebound is in order.


----------



## stockman (28 April 2005)

I'll go for CLF.


----------



## keebab (28 April 2005)

I'll see how things go with NMC.


----------



## tarnor (28 April 2005)

BQT maybe they'll release some contracts finally


----------



## TjamesX (28 April 2005)

I know they've already had the big announcement - but...
GDY for me


----------



## tech/a (28 April 2005)

PRX


----------



## GreatPig (28 April 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> PRX



Who's PRX?

There's no such code according to the ASX Website.

GP


----------



## DTM (29 April 2005)

I'll try AML please.


----------



## canny (29 April 2005)

Joe, I'll have NEO again this month please - it can't be as bad all round as this month I hope!
Cheers


----------



## canny (29 April 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> Joe, I'll have NEO again this month please - it can't be as bad all round as this month I hope!
> Cheers



Joe - Looks like Silverfox qualified and will get NEO, so I'll come in from right field with a punt on VTI please. I think its day is expecting to dawn again after a long haul - with sus management now hopefully about to justify their big bonuses.


----------



## tech/a (29 April 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Who's PRX?
> 
> There's no such code according to the ASX Website.
> 
> GP





Hmm strange came up in one of my searches.
Probably an old stock delisted and I didnt notice it.
I keep them for testing purposes.
Ill check tonight.


----------



## tech/a (29 April 2005)

Yes you were right and so was I .

Didnt check.

Well I cant see anything worth taking an entry on right now.
It would be purely a gamble.
So Ill sit this month out.


----------



## markrmau (29 April 2005)

Could I have gleneagle gold please. GLN (not to be confused with great gold mines, GNL)


----------



## doctorj (29 April 2005)

AND ONCE MORE WITH FEELING!

FAR please.

If it doesn't do anything, it'll be my FAR cup and it can FAR cough.


----------



## dutchie (29 April 2005)

RPT for me please.


----------



## GreatPig (30 April 2005)

I'll try Paladin Resources - PDN.

GP


----------



## Investor (30 April 2005)

I will try CRS - could have been oversold recently.

There is gold in them hills.


----------



## emily (30 April 2005)

il take AVO for this month please


----------



## clowboy (30 April 2005)

SOO thanks


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2005)

BMX Bemax Resources for me thanks. 

Rapidly reducing their risk profile and recent good drilling results, more expected and further contracts to be finalised in May/June. Overwhelming buy depth near current level.
See BMX thread (use search tool) for more info.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 May 2005)

Joe
CMX for me, down to 10 cents, right time to buy again, up she will go again to 14.5 dont know if that will be enough to win, or if she will actually be 14.5 at months end but what I do know is that there is some money to be made.


----------



## bvbfan (1 May 2005)

May I please have AIM (Aim Resources) for the May comp if that hasn't already been selected

thanks

R/
bvbfan


----------



## canny (1 May 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> AND ONCE MORE WITH FEELING!
> 
> FAR please.
> 
> If it doesn't do anything, it'll be my FAR cup and it can FAR cough.




Docj - I really hope it's FARs' month too - I have a fair bit invested in it and want to see it come to fruition sooner rather than later -
Fingers crossed for a FARkin good month!


----------



## canny (1 May 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Joe
> CMX for me, down to 10 cents, right time to buy again, up she will go again to 14.5 dont know if that will be enough to win, or if she will actually be 14.5 at months end but what I do know is that there is some money to be made.



Hey - it's May 1st - you and the next poster missed the midnight cut off!!  LOL


----------



## Porper (1 May 2005)

Just posted my pick in Aprils thread 

The secret charting software says buy PIF now, so who am I to argue.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2005)

I have decided I wil accept all entries posted in this thread until midnight tonight (Sunday).

I'm being forgiving this month because the last day of the month fell on a Saturday.

No entries after midnight will be accepted.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 May 2005)

Thx Joe
Thats what makes this site different, its ran by a true human being.


----------



## canny (2 May 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Thx Joe
> Thats what makes this site different, its ran by a true human being.



Hi Brerwallabi - I love your location!!
Hope this months pick makes it happen!! Hope mine does too!!


----------

